# Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation needs a pump!!



## ohmaynn (Dec 6, 2008)

I love this foundation but I end up wasting too much because there's no pump.






Does anyone know if the MAC Studio Fix Liquid Foundation pump works for this bottle?


----------



## ILoveLipgloss (Dec 6, 2008)

That's so funny, I was thinking this same thing this morning, but for a different reason. My reason is just lazyness.

Not sure if you are using a brush to put on the foundation, but if you are, I just shake the bottle before opening it and dip my brush into the bit that stays on the top. Doesn't take much for this stuff


----------



## nikita2471 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how long ago Revlon did this but at one point, Colorstay came with a pump! I know cuz I just purchased a bottle with a pump at Big Lots today! It's probably an older formula as it doesn't say it contains the Softflex in it (which the current version does now).

I took a pic to show the difference between the bottles. I *think* the pump will fit the newer bottle but will see once I wash it and try.

Here is the bar. Since the forum won't let me post links yet, I removed the http part. Just add that and then paste the rest of the link in your address bar:

farm2.static.flickr.com/1134/3165415900_fa9b5b6cbb.jpg


----------



## ohmaynn (Jan 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *nikita2471* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not sure how long ago Revlon did this but at one point, Colorstay came with a pump! I know cuz I just purchased a bottle with a pump at Big Lots today! It's probably an older formula as it doesn't say it contains the Softflex in it (which the current version does now).
I took a pic to show the difference between the bottles. I *think* the pump will fit the newer bottle but will see once I wash it and try.

Here is the bar. Since the forum won't let me post links yet, I removed the http part. Just add that and then paste the rest of the link in your address bar:

farm2.static.flickr.com/1134/3165415900_fa9b5b6cbb.jpg

wow! thanks!! 
turns out the mac pump doesn't work with the Revlon foundation..

now i need to go to big lots...yippie!!


----------



## SagittariusAnna (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## nikita2471 (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried the pump from the old version with the new version bottle and alas, it doesn't fit! *cries* I will say that I kinda like the old formula over the new one! It doesn't have that strong smell that the Softflex foundation has! It also matches my skin despite looking a little darker in the bottle.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried Revlon Colorstay a few months ago and that was one of the things that put me off, it's really messy and easy to waste because you end up spilling it all over your hands.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately that was another turn off for me on Colorstay (besides no colormatch).

here, this girl tries to put the mac pump on it but it doesn't fit either.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 7, 2009)

You can always empty out your MAC foundation if you're not using it - wash it, and put the Revlon in there?

I'm sure it'll be some hassle and mess... but that's my only advice, unless you can find an empty bottle in stores.


----------



## nikita2471 (Jan 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortunately that was another turn off for me on Colorstay (besides no colormatch).
here, this girl tries to put the mac pump on it but it doesn't fit either.

drKpqszprZ0

It was her review that convinced me to try Colorstay. We are the same color in MAC. 
I am going to just use up my old formula bottle and then transfer the new formula one into it so I can still keep using the pump.


----------



## sherice (Jan 10, 2009)

for such a thick foundation they really should reconsider the large opening at the top....if you use to much it can look heavy too......


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Colorstay and I think it would be great if they supplied a pump, or even of you could purchase it separately and use the same pump each time you run out replace the bottle.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 10, 2009)

I totally agree, Revlon Colorstay would be much better with a pump. I've thought about buying a small travel size bottle with some kind of spout or something to empty the foundation in and use.


----------



## Tyari (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a solution!!!! I was at MAC on friday and I bought a foundation pump for $4. I picked up a pack of 2 empty bottles from Target - like dirt cheap - maybe $2, tops. I was able to transfer my Revlon Colorstay foundation into the empty plastic bottle and the pump fit perfectly!!!!!!!! I even did a review on it:

YouTube - blending sponge and makeup brush review


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome solution!! I'm big on reusing old pulps or sprays for other products but they typically don't last a long time since they are designed to only last so long.. But a new pump is a cool idea!!


----------



## angied (Mar 16, 2009)

I just went to Big Lots the other day and bought one of the old bottles of the colorstay. I cleaned out the bottle and then transferred my color in to it. It worked perfect....I just used a little funnel to pour the foundation in and I figure I can just refill it each time.


----------



## hathor2 (Apr 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *angied* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just went to Big Lots the other day and bought one of the old bottles of the colorstay. I cleaned out the bottle and then transferred my color in to it. It worked perfect....I just used a little funnel to pour the foundation in and I figure I can just refill it each time. awesome idea, i think the fact that revlon didn't provide a pump brings the price down to a drugstore brand that it is. i bought a small, plastic container with pump originally intended for lotions and gels as a travel kit. it's about 70 cents. so i have a pump and it's much lighter than bringing around the glass bottle.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Apr 20, 2009)

I traveled to the dark side today and bought regular foundation. Revlon Colorstay is awesome! Love it. Trying to decide between buff and sand beige. The beige looked to red when I put it on. I will stay with the buff.

It doesn't bother me that there is no pump. I apply with a fast application cotton pad thingy.


----------



## Humeira (Apr 20, 2009)

I absolutely love Revlon colorstay foundation Its so much like MAC Studio fix. I am soooo in love with I can't even expalin. At last I have found my foundation. I use both MAC Studio fix and rrevlon colorstay. both are awesome. I apply with MAC 187 brush coverage is flawless and it stays on all day long. I dunno if the pump will help save the product or not. I use a disc/CD , I pour littlle bit on the disc and use it with my 187 , works for me. Oh I actually tried revlon foundation after watching aubrey's review on youtube(faffinettex3) I am really so thankful to her for the review because before I was not into liquid foundations and now I am.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Apr 20, 2009)

ughhhh!!The buff color looks pinkish on me too!! Dang. Does anyone know of another brand that has more yellow based? I see Max Factor has a few, but I don't think I have ever tried their foundations, love their mascara though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aliciaesthetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ughhhh!!The buff color looks pinkish on me too!! Dang. Does anyone know of another brand that has more yellow based? I see Max Factor has a few, but I don't think I have ever tried their foundations, love their mascara though. If you're having a hard time finding a match in drugstore foundations, you might want to try L'Oreal True Match. They have cool, neutral, and warm foundations.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 20, 2009)

I like this too much to give it up. All im doing right now is using a pump bottle that i got from Bed Bath and Beyond and transferring it in there. Im quite happy.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 20, 2009)

I totally love the foundation, and I agree that it needs a pump! I don't understand why so many foundations are made without pumps, it's so impractical


----------



## Humeira (Apr 21, 2009)

try lookin for reviews on youtube. you might find someone who is same as your skintone.

humeira

Originally Posted by *aliciaesthetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ughhhh!!The buff color looks pinkish on me too!! Dang. Does anyone know of another brand that has more yellow based? I see Max Factor has a few, but I don't think I have ever tried their foundations, love their mascara though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 21, 2009)

I use sand beige and its not pink on me. Maybe use this shade.


----------



## hathor2 (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aliciaesthetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ughhhh!!The buff color looks pinkish on me too!! Dang. Does anyone know of another brand that has more yellow based? I see Max Factor has a few, but I don't think I have ever tried their foundations, love their mascara though. max factor, the age renew has great reviews, but it has pink undertones too, but it's worth a try, there's no distinction for dry or oily skin though. but that has a pump



.

Originally Posted by *ohsoglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a solution!!!! I was at MAC on friday and I bought a foundation pump for $4. I picked up a pack of 2 empty bottles from Target - like dirt cheap - maybe $2, tops. I was able to transfer my Revlon Colorstay foundation into the empty plastic bottle and the pump fit perfectly!!!!!!!! I even did a review on it: thanks so much for this review! and yes i did buy a plastic container that came with it's own pump but before i decant and transfer the revlon foundation i asked revlon first and here was their reply:
from Rachel

"There should be no problem in putting this product in a plastic container."

copy this link on a new browser window:

revlon.com/Corporate/ContactUs.aspx

and eventually you'll get a reply.

But prior to that, I asked for a contact person for Revlon in South East Asia and Rachel gave me a name:

Christine and her last name, and this Christine said in her email back to me:

"ColorStay liquid foundation have always been packaged in a glass bottle and hence I would recommend that it be transferred into a smaller glass container for ease of travelling rather than a plastic bottle. "

huh?









ah what the heck


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Apr 21, 2009)

I had originally bought normal/dry skin formula but returned them because of the color match.......well, while I was at the store I wanted to compare colors again. As I was looking at the oil/combo formula I realized that the there was less pink tones in them compared to dry/normal. Especially with the sand beige, you could totally tell a color difference. I checked this out at another store too and it was the same thing. I got bogo at walgreens for oily/normal buff and sand beige. I will test these tomorrow.

So I tried the buff for oil/normal and it is less pink but still too pink. Now I remember why I don't try drugstore foundations, everything is too pink! Back to the drugstore and back to mmu.


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

Sally's Beauty store sells a pump and bottle for like $3 -

Erico - Graduated Dispenser Bottle with Pump


----------



## McRubel (Apr 21, 2009)

You ladies are so creative! I'm impressed with everyone's makeshift pump bottles!


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 21, 2009)

I use colorstay stay natural which has a pump... I don't know why the original colorstay formula doesn't have one. I've always wondered about that.


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe because it dries so dang fast when exposed to air. Any microscopic air in the pumping mechanism could dry out the makeup and clog the dispenser.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought a cheap bottle of foundation with a pump and basically dumped it out and put my own foundation in it. I have, however, run out of my Makeup Forever HD foundation with a pump, so that one is really for filling! Just make sure to label your stuff or else you will get super confused!


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh dang. I got Revlon's custom creations yesterday but I was really considering the colorstay foundation in the aisle. I haven't heard how good it is. Should I switch?


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe because it dries so dang fast when exposed to air. Any microscopic air in the pumping mechanism could dry out the makeup and clog the dispenser. Yeah, probably. As it is, I have to clean the dispenser on mine every other time I use it. Still makes it sooooo much easier though even with the constant cleaning.


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish, so that it wouldn't be so much trouble to find pumps, transfer product, etc. I'd even be willing to pay more for the pump. Or how about a squeeze tube! Nice glass bottle, but I could care about the vanity less, as long as the product works good. Rimmel's 16 hour no transfer tube is the best! I personally can't really tell a difference either between rimmel and revlon, but the rimmel packaging is so much more convenient.

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe because it dries so dang fast when exposed to air. Any microscopic air in the pumping mechanism could dry out the makeup and clog the dispenser. That is something I never thought of. Perhaps that is why rimmel has their products in tube. I go for convenience over looks any day though! I wonder why revlon doesn't switch to plastic squeeze tubes. Would probably bring down prices too.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont think it would dry up so fast if you put it in another bottle. But if you rarely use it I can imagine it would dry up in time. Im sure Revlon wouldnt recommend plastic because they wouldnt want you to complain about it drying.


----------



## Glamunition (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got my first bottle of Colorstay and I am definitely running into the issue of the bottle not having a pump. I'm using a cheapie brush though, to put it on with.


----------



## GillT (Apr 23, 2009)

A pump would be ideal but for foundations without a pump I've found that using a q-tip to dip in and dot foundation on your face or the back of your hand is a mess-free method of getting the product out.


----------



## Christmaself55 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you should get a pump bottle, empty and put the colortsay foundation in it. I know it's a thick formula but you shouldn't have to do it more than once a month depending on how much you use. I'll see if I can find some online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

